# testicular cancer? (for a friend!)



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

for any of you techs out there, a frined of mine just got a 7 month old puppy hes not yet neutered thye have an apointment for 3 months form now (the earliest her vet could get her in)
however shes worried, this afternoon she found a small bumb on one of he little mans testicles, now she gave him a bath this morning and is 99% certain it wasnt there then, but even still, it aparently seems to move with the testicle in the sack, and is the size of the tip of a todlers pinky...so its nothing large, and aparently feels like a hard blister would. its not showing any weeping or anything like that, but she says he doesnt like her feeling around down there...now (usually he doesnt bother), hes playing normally, eating fine, nothing to indicate any kind of problem...
the little man was outside today and the mosquitoes are already awake...
Shes freeking out and thinks its cancer...

i personally thought testicular cancer was unlikley untill 3+ years old...has anyone ever heard of testicular cancer in younger dogs (under 1 yr?).
also cancer isnt usually painfull right?! if hes bothered by her messing with it it would indicate discomfort, and thats not normal of a cancer correct?!

I told her to try not to worry to much right now, that its likely a bug bite or cyst (especially if it wasnt there when she bathed him a meer 6 hours before...) just keep an eye on it see if it gets bigger over the next week or so...i also told her cancer is very unlikely in such a young dog...

i told her that neutering him will also remove the cancer if thats indeed what it is, but shes still freeking out so i told her id ask...

So is it likely that this 7month olds little tiny lump is cancer? or is it more likely to be a bug bite or cyst?!
opinions, advice? shed take him straight to the vet, but its a $100 consulatation and she was just laid off and doesnt qualify for anykind of unemployment or anything, so moneys real tight untill she gets a new job...

If there were any other symptoms (loss of apitite ,weeping open wound, change of behaviour ect) then id tell her to take him in to check it out, but other than the little lump, theres nothing...
and the way she describes it it reminds me of vixies cyst that she had on her neck, but ive never heard of cysts/blisters on the testicles...

but hes so young, seems TOO young for the cancer route...any advice? opinions....thank you!


----------



## natelam (Dec 20, 2004)

Definately very very low risk of testicular cancer at 7 months. The average age (textbook) of dogs with testicular cancers is 10 years. The most common type - Sertoli Cell tumors, will secrete large amounts of estrogen, causing signs such as enlarged nipples, hair loss, and darkening of the skin. This is not likely the problem. While Ovarian cysts are well documented, testicular cysts are not generally seen in dogs of any age.

Much more likely would be an inguinal/scrotal hernia. Definately worth the check up and will require surgical correction - if dog is being neutered it can be done at that time. Ultrasound/radiographs can help confirm if it is a hernia of the intestine or just fat. Either way, surgery is recommended as soon as possible. I'd recommend your friend to have it examined ASAP.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

good to know its likely not cancer...
Its in a very strange place to be any kind of hernia its actually on the bottom of one of the testicles, nowhere neer the body, and not even neer the other testicle, (this is the reason im thinking bugbite) hes only about 5 inches from ground to belly and her gras is 6-8 inches long.
She says its not changes since yesterday, his testicles otherwise seem normal, and she called the emergency vet this morning (noones open on a sunday) and they said its probably just a fatty lump and not to worry unless something changes (ie it gets bigger)...shes still worried (cause with these guys no matter what anyone says, you still worry bout your babies)


----------



## natelam (Dec 20, 2004)

To be honest, a lipoma is not likely either. I don't know who she talked to, but if she talked to someone knowledgable who knew the age of the dog, telling her it was a fatty lump is not right. Lipomas are a form of benign cancer - this doesn't happen at this age, nor is it documented in this area (there isn't much fat in the scrotum). 

I really think she should have it checked, if it is as you describe. Moves with the testical, causes discomfort on palpation, the right age and breed for abdominal fat scrotal herniation. There's not much else that I can think of that would cause an intra-scrotal firm mass at that age. Are there any changes to the skin outside the scrotum (darkening, hair loss, redness anything?).


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Natelam are you a vet? Your answers are very informative


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

netlam: i do apreciate all your info (as i hope she does) there is realy no other changes, and it seems he was just being a baby last night, theres no pain, (she took alook at his belly this morning to find a rather large spinter, she removed it and since, theres no pain, she keeps feeling down there (i think shes worried itll explode or something or grown in a space of 3 seconds) but she says new hes displaying no discomofort no pain, infact absolutly no reaction other than going to sleep, but the splinter was where her hand rests when she is checking his testicles. so now thats removed hes not even displaying any sighn of discomfort.
hes here right now, she came visit and i can confirm, hes got a litle red mark where the splinter was on his thigh poor mite, if i touch that area its a little tender, so i checked his testicle, its a very small bump, on the bottom of the right testicle, it moves under the skin but its also doesnt seem firmly attatched to the testicle either. hes showing no discomfort, in fact he seems to like it...(hey whatever makes him happy right? lol) the area looks normal, no redness, no other swelling, no hairloss...
right now hes having a blast wrestling and chasing vixie...dodgers a little unsure of him cause hes never been around an unnutered male before...lol, but little man (as hes named) is running round crazy with vixie, there wrestling, and hes got a typical puppy eat everything apitite.

and i already told her as soon as she gets her comp to join the forum and post pictures!

oh and i was mistaken, hes actually almost 10 months old... he was checked at the vet 1 week ago (for his rabies and a physical all other shots were up to date) and the vet checked for undescended testicles and such and found nothing...

So to run down it DEFINTALY wasnt there a week ago, shes 99% certain it wasnt there at bathtime, its NOT painfull. and theres NO other signs of a problem, hes 10 months old (would a hernia be normal at this age?)


----------



## natelam (Dec 20, 2004)

Herniations are such that they can appear and dissapear. They occur because of a developmental abnormality such that a "hole" in between muscles, or possibly in this case - the "inguinal ring" is larger than normal. Organs or fat can occasionalyl slip in and out, and in fact, if it persists - that is a sign that you should be concerned, as most benign herniations can be easily reduced by manual palpation. With regards to age, they are most commonly seen in young animals, under a year. 

Since I can't see it or examine it, you'll have to take my responses on the sole basis of your description, and that's all kind of subject to interpretation =) I am giving you my best guess, and honestly, my recommendation based on the information (which thanks to you, is probably a much better history that was provided to a tech over the phone at the clinic).

To answer the question above, no I am not a vet yet, I am a Veterinary Medical Student with a lot of previous years of experience and a high interest in chihuahuas - I have 2 =) - Sadie and Ritz. My girlfriend Kristin used to frequent these boards as "ilovesadie", I'm sure if you search for our dogs you'll find loads of our posts.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I remember Sadie and Ritz! (Sorry, just had to announce that  )


----------



## natelam (Dec 20, 2004)

Katie 18 said:


> I remember Sadie and Ritz! (Sorry, just had to announce that  )


=) I'm glad you remember them!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i too rember sadie and ritz, your the one that takes their pitures correct?! you are an amazing photographer!

so little man spent the day here with us (his mommy had a hosptial appointment) and man hes adorable, dodger finally warmed up to him and all 3 were having a blast.
before he left i checked him again. the lump seems smaller, shes gonna call her regular vet tomorrow and see what he thinks/if/when he can get in to take a look (theres only 1 practice in her town, and they specialize in toy breeds so its always realy busy with people from town AND people from other towns looking for specilized care) but i tried pushing the lump inwards, it definatly has no "hole" to be pushed into (i read hernias can usually be almost pushed back into the hole?) but theres no hole there to be pushed into...however the fact that it got a little smaller today makes me happier...
hes definatly a cutie long haired but not as long as dodger, and he weighs about 4 lbs...
big green eyes...
i wish my batery was charged i would have gotten pictures.


----------

